# Rattling catalytic converter heat shield.



## rooster242424 (Jan 5, 2008)

I drive a 2003 Crew Cab with the 3.3 litre engine. The heat shield on the catalytic converter, on the left side of the y-pipe has rusted along the seam. The muffler shop didn't even list the parts yet and Mr. Haywire came out to help. One year later and it has been wired up again, but to no avail. What a nuisance. At a parts supplier store, the clerk said...throw it away. This man has 25 years of experience and I would love to follow his advice. Any feedback on if this part actually serves a purpose or can I remove it without fear of heat damage to my beloved Frontier?????


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Heat shields have two purposes. One is to avoid grass fires by converter contact with dry grass. The other purpose is to protect some susceptible component, e.g. wiring, starter motors, carpeting on the floor above the converter, from heat damage. Nissan did not provide the heat shield with noise making as its only purpose. Look closely before you remove it.

Steve


----------

